# Cant Install Macromedia's Flash Player



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

I get this message everytime "you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player." Java Script is enabled and I click on the link and still can't install the software.. Any help PLEASE!!!!!

I am running Windows XP


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

is this where your trying to download it from ?


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes that is where I am trying to install from


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you using for a firewall and could that be blocking it ?
try disabling it the next time you try to download the file.

also turn off any popup blocker you may have turned on.


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

I tried disableing my firewall and downloading the Flash media but again I couldn't do it.. I got this message on the download page:

Important Message: You may need to click the gold bar at the top of the browser window to allow the install.

There was no gold bar at the top of the window. Still need help.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

what browser are you using when u attempt this
and what is the firewall?


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am using Internet Explorer6 as my browser and Windows Firewall .


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi...try going here

on the left you'll see "check active x" click on it and see if you pass the test.
if not follow the "see these instructions" to see if your settings are right.

let me know how ya make out


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes I passed the test Active X is configured properly but still can't view anything that requires Flash media.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hmm...do you have any trouble downloading any other files or apps.?


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

No just this particular application...I've tried to download this a thousand times. I've removed it from my system disabled the virus protection as well as the firewall and still none of this solves it...


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi...forgive me now but i'm gonna ask you to double check some stuff you may have done already.

go to internet explorer>tools...make sure the popup blocker is off.
now internet explorer>tools>internet options.... clean out your temp. folder and delete your cookies

now go back here and in line #6 click on the "about flash" link...does it say you have anything installed?


----------



## morelli (Mar 15, 2005)

I too cannot download Flash Player, so I followed this thread and my test said that 'Active X is Not Supported'. I'm running XP and haven't really tweaked much on this machine...it's an older HP. Is that the problem?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

morelli said:


> I too cannot download Flash Player, so I followed this thread and my test said that 'Active X is Not Supported'. I'm running XP and haven't really tweaked much on this machine...it's an older HP. Is that the problem?


where did it say that at the pc pitstop site?
that only works with internet explorer is that what your using?

i came up with a couple fixes for this problem but lets make sure were on the same page before we try em...what happened to ddev323?


----------



## will_1629 (Nov 3, 2006)

First off. Where are you guys trying to download the macromedia flash player from?? 
Do not use the main Adobe site.Try this site.

http://www.soft32.com/download_500.html


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

let me know if that alt. download site will_1629 posted doesn't get it installed and working, if not then we'll have a go at the fix i found


----------



## will_1629 (Nov 3, 2006)

If he can't download it, than his active X controls or Pop-Up Blocker are interfering with the link that pops up.


----------



## TOYMAN1952 (Jun 10, 2001)

I had the same problem and message and had to *uninstal*l Flash first.

Go here for a file to uninstall it first and then do a fresh install.


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe helpful information... I go to add remove programs and see Adobe Flash Player 9 listed but under the size there says nothing.. I select Adobe Flash Player 9 and I get two options change or remove when I click change all it does is flash and nothing else happens.


----------



## TOYMAN1952 (Jun 10, 2001)

For some reason Adobe says that Flash cannot be uninstalled via add remove programs.
You have to use the uninstall program from here


----------



## ddev323 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes I already did all that.. I succesffuly removed it rebooted and reinstalled then rebooted again and it still doesnt work.



TOYMAN1952 said:


> For some reason Adobe says that Flash cannot be uninstalled via add remove programs.
> You have to use the uninstall program from here


----------



## KTW40 (Nov 25, 2007)

What happened in this case? I too have Flash issues but I did not want to start a new thread....T Bone said he had some fixes. What are they? Thanks.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi guys. Just a note. Firstly I know very little about how flash works so take this from were it comes.
A little while ago had a lot of problems trying to get flash to work. I did the following:
Downloaded and installed all the windows xp updates. - At this point flash still not workinging.
Downloaded and installed IE7 as well as firefox. Installed the flash for firfox.
Everything works now, both in IE7 and firefox.
I wonder if the latest Flash update does not need IE7 to work.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I too have had issues as I couldn't play You Tube videos in Firefox until I came across this it tests for installed player and updates! I finally got music!
Just click on Test your Macromedia Authorware Web Player installation. hope this helps


----------



## KTW40 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have WIN ME installed and not XP. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## echo8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello,

I have tried doing all these recommendations here and I still can't get Flash to work.
The funny thing is that i share this computer wiht my brother so we have two users and in his part all the flash player works (you tube, facebook, yahoo trailer, etc etc.)

Why is his workin' and not mine?
Please tell me what i can do

thxs in advance


----------



## KTW40 (Nov 25, 2007)

I found a solution that did work for me. I can't remember the forum but I do remember what I did. It involves the Registry so proceed at your own risk !

Run Regedit to open
HKEY_ LOCAL_ MACHINE
SOFTWARE
Macromedia
Flashplayer
SafeVersions

*Delete* the SafeVersions Key....Reboot....Re-install Flash Player IF not on computer....Reboot

*Remember I have WIN ME and not WIN XP* so I do not know if it will work with another OS. Later.


----------

